# Not mine, killer Carrozzeria P9 deals...



## phattpat (Jan 2, 2007)

For those that dont care about about the non-US tuner, this guy has a p9 combo for sale, cheap.

Pioneer Premier carrozzeria DEX-P01(DEX-P9) | eBay


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats not for the combo, that's just for the cd player and that has been the going rate once you add the $70 shipping into the cost.


----------



## phattpat (Jan 2, 2007)

Good to know on the price, didn't realize they were going that cheap. Same seller has the processor in a different auction.


----------



## JWAT15 (Mar 6, 2011)

That's seems like a regular price for the forum. I've had my p9 combo at 650+ ship for almost a month now and its mint like new and I've gotten only one message about it... They don't seem to be in demand at all..


----------

